# Daniel Robbins come back ?

## Pryka

W angielskiej części forum toczy się debata na temat powrotu Daniela Robbinsa na stanowisko Prezesa Fundacji Gentoo

całe info jest na stronie jakilinux.org tutaj http://jakilinux.org/newsy/rewolucja-w-gentoo/

Nie bardzo rozumiem jakie zmiany i na jaki tor chciałby wprowadzić Gentoo, czy coś jest w ogóle źle ??

----------

## mirekm

Oczywiście, że powinien wrócić i zrobić porządek z tą "zgrają niezorganizowanych deweloperów".   :Wink: 

Pytasz czy coś jest źle?

Oczywiście, jest nawet bardzo źle. Społeczność Gentoo powoli umiera. Zobacz np. na stronę główną gentoo, kiedy poraz ostatni wydano GWN?

Kiedy po raz ostatni wydano stage i liveCD? (Oczywiście tutaj zaraz padną głosy, że po co? Prawda jest taka, że aby zainstalować gentoo z istniejących stageów trzeba się trochę nagimanstykować, ponieważ od ostatniego wydania bardzo wiele się zmieniło i początkujący nie przebrnie przez to. A liveCD, każda szanująca się dystrybucja ma swoje aktualne liveCD, dlatego każdy nowy user pomyśli, że gontoo to straszny szajs, skoro nie mają livecd do instalacji i trzeba korzystać z innych dystrybucji). Możnaby długo tak opowiadać.....

Dlatego myślę, że potrzebny jest człowiek z wizją, który da nowy kierunek rozwoju dla tej dystrybucji, a Danie jest takim człowiekiem, w końcu to on stworzył tę dystrybucje.

----------

## Pryka

chyba za krótko używam Gentoo(ze 2 miechy) żeby to wszystko zauważyć, ale dzięki za oświecenie trochę mi się zmienił Gentoo pogląd

----------

## pancurski

Też coś mi się wydaje ze społeczność Gentoo kuleje. Na stronie głównej pojawiają się tylko wzmianki o GWN ale informacje w nich zawarte są bardzo lakoniczne.

No ale zaczęły się ferie, można spodziewać się kilku chętnych na forum, chcących zainstalować sobie system i zadających wiele pytań bez czytania dokumentacji i przeglądania forum.

----------

## timor

Mnie też od jakiegoś czasu drażni pewna stagnacja... inne distra bardzo dynamicznie się rozwijają a Gentoo jakoś tak... no nie wiem, brakuje w nim zmian na lepsze.

Za GWN tęsknię od dawna bo czasami można było fajne rzeczy tam złapać.

Co prawda Gentoo ma bardzo aktywną społeczność, która doskonale się wspiera ale to nie wystarczy ;/

----------

## stach

 *mirekm wrote:*   

> Oczywiście, że powinien wrócić i zrobić porządek z tą "zgrają niezorganizowanych deweloperów".  
> 
> Pytasz czy coś jest źle?
> 
> Oczywiście, jest nawet bardzo źle. Społeczność Gentoo powoli umiera. Zobacz np. na stronę główną gentoo, kiedy poraz ostatni wydano GWN?
> ...

 

Popieram w 100%

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pancurski

Kto zagłosował na NIE ? Niech się przyzna.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Rysh

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Kto zagłosował na NIE ? Niech się przyzna.  

 

Właśnie też odrazu pomyślałem jak zagłosowałem na TAK, kto był taki cfany żeby zrobić takiego psikusa i zagłosował na NIE  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

I żeby offtopu nie było to: Gentoo jest potrzebny ktoś kto będzie umiał to trzymac wszystko w kupie  :Smile:  Jeśli trafiła by sie osoba która potrafiła by to zrobić jak ten człowiek to oczywiście na nią też bym zagłosował  :Smile:  Porpsotu chce żeby Gentoo miało jakiś cel.

I chce usłyszeć interpretacje Tych co zagłosowali na nie  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mihashi

Ja zagłosowałem na tak, ale w sumie mógłbym też na nie (jak Wałęsa).

Stosunkowo niewielu ludzi w tej dyskusji odróżnia diagnozę problemów (od fundacji poprzez GWN, po decyzje techniczne) od rozwiązań, a DRobbins - przy całym szacunku, sentymencie itd - przedstawił właśnie diagnozę, zamiast rozwiązań (bo zadeklarować, że odtąd będzie dobrze to każdy może).

Nie tylko mi sie tu nasuwają analogie z III/IV RP czy Rosją przełomu Jelcyna/Putina. Stwierdzenie faktu, że jest źle i potrzebny jest zbawca na białym koniu, nie może jednak automatycznie oznaczać, że ten który najbardziej krytykuje jest owym zbawcą (jak np. PiS 2 lata temu, lub PO teraz).

Czy drobbins spełnia kryterium "be the part of solution, not of a problem"? Wg. mnie nie. Sam jest konfliktowy (za co krytykuje ciaranma), niezdecydowany i lubi siłowe rozwiązania. Nikt mu nie powinien odbierać bycia twórcą Gentoo, tak jak Wałęsie [współ]autorstwa '89. Ale czy to znaczy, że w 2008 ten ostatni powinien wygrać wybory prezydenckie?

Pomimo tych uwag uważam, że jest tak beznadziejnie, że zmienić isę może tylko na lepsze. Może po prostu pora na przesilenie i konkretny fork.

----------

## timor

Masz trochę racji, szczególnie że złej kondycji Gentoo nie wnioskuje się po braku GWN  :Wink: 

Ale jest wiele innych aspektów, które ciągle nie mają rozwiązania lub jest ono tylko częściowe. Rozwój Gentoo przyhamował dość sporo od czasu kiedy je zainstalowałem.

Nawet od jakiegoś czasu testuję arch'a rozważając przesiadkę... ;/

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## pancurski

 *Mihashi wrote:*   

> Nie tylko mi sie tu nasuwają analogie z III/IV RP .

 

Niewiem o jakie analogie chodzi, ale przypominam że mamy ciągle tą samą Rzeczpospolitą, czyli III.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *timor wrote:*   

> Masz trochę racji, szczególnie że złej kondycji Gentoo nie wnioskuje się po braku GWN ;)

 

.. ale można to już poznać po stanie innych rzeczy. Jak wspomniane wydania CD/DVD i stage, które są stare. O ile problem nr 1 możemy ominąć byle jakim CD/DVD innej dystrybucji, o tyle drugi już nie tak prosto. A tam czekają nas miłe niespodzianki (przecież stage3 jest po to żeby było szybciej! ;) jak rebuild gcc, czyli wszystkiego (iirc) i zabawa z nowym expatem. Co zmniejsza szanse bezproblemowej instalacji każdego nowego użytkownika i zwiększa jego współczynnik nienawiści do Gentoo...

Co do Daniela, to Mihashi ma sporo racji. Po jego powrocie (z MS do Gentoo) i ponownym odejściu poklikałem sobie archiwum mailisty. Odniosłem wrażenie, że czuł się jakby wrócił na "stare śmiecie", gdzie nic się nie zmieniło. Argumenty "przeciw" wymienił tsunam, że mamy lepsze standardy w ebuildach/portage, mamy 3 menedżery pakietów, co, jego zdaniem, nie byłoby możliwe do wprowadzenia za czasów drobbinsa (to tak, w wolnym tłumaczeniu i skrócie ;).

Patrząc teraz z drugiej strony, nie sądzę żeby powrót Daniela oznaczał wywalenie któregoś z menedżerów pakietów lub odrzucenie wypracowanych standardów. To tak jakby "ojciec założyciel" wystartował w maratonie i starał się go przebiec w tempie wyścigu na 100 metrów. (; Oczywiście jest też możliwość, że jest jak sąsiedni prezydent/król zza wschodniej granicy i szykuje już swojego syna na następcę w Gentoo Foundation...

"Mniejsze zło".

Nam, użytkownikom, i tak zostaną dwa wyjścia. Zostać przy Gentoo lub porzucić je dla innej dystrybucji/systemu. A "na górze"? Mogą zostać przy obecnym systemie, który, jak można przeczytać, doprowadził do kryzysu lub oddać władzę zaślepionemu dyktatorowi. (;

Nie wiem co lepsze, ale wiem jedno: jako człowiek uzależniony od codziennego emerge --sync od dłuższego czasu Gentoo mnie zawodzi. Brak mi trochę czasów kiedy kilkudniowe opóźnienie w aktualizacji powodowało wielogodzinną kompilację. (;

----------

## Yatmai

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Nie wiem co lepsze, ale wiem jedno: jako człowiek uzależniony od codziennego emerge --sync od dłuższego czasu Gentoo mnie zawodzi. Brak mi trochę czasów kiedy kilkudniowe opóźnienie w aktualizacji powodowało wielogodzinną kompilację. (;

 

Wiesz, wszystko było by git, gdyby nie fakt, że po dwóch tygodniach i emerge -uD world możesz mieć 100% pewności, że coś w systemie nie wstanie od strzału i trza będzie przegrzebać konfiguracje albo przekompilować zależności...

Tylko dlatego zrezygnowałem z aktualnego Gentoo. Postawiłem na lapku pare miechów temu i czasem jedynie z palca aktualizuje wybrane pakiety (typu kadu, claws-mail, a w żadnym wypadku kdelibs, etc  :Wink:  ) ale na update całości nie mogę sobie pozwolić, bo lapka używam w pracy  :Sad: 

----------

## Maf

Trzy nowe newsy na gentoo.org, coś ruszyło   :Smile: 

----------

## c2p

 *Maf wrote:*   

> Trzy nowe newsy na gentoo.org, coś ruszyło  

 

Ja tam nic nowego nie widzę. Ostatni news jest z października.

----------

